# De*nitrate question



## Robert.Cichlid (Feb 10, 2018)

What's the groups thoughts on De*nitriate? I just added at AC30 HOB with only It added since its min GHP is 50.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Robert.Cichlid said:


> What's the groups thoughts on De*nitriate? I just added at AC30 HOB with only It added since its min GHP is 50.


I would think you should be good ... particularly if you place the de*nitrate in a media bag, as the flow rate should be even less through that.

I have one of these filters myself and some extra de*nitrate here ... might have to try it myself ... :thumb:


----------



## Robert.Cichlid (Feb 10, 2018)

I have this on my 60 gallon. The AC30 holds about 3/4 of a little bottle. I cut the sponge to about a 1/4 inch thick. Turning down the flow rate all the way gives me the 50 gal/hr. I was thing of putting a sponge on the intake to reduce the flow even more. I wanted to get the 50 but the man flow rate was 66 but would hold more. I saw a SunSun302 canister with a low flow rate I might try on my 125.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm using an AC50 with an AC20 impeller I modified to cut down the flow to a maximum 45GPH by removing two of the opposing impeller blades. I run a half sponge and the rest is packed with Seachem De*Nitrate in a media bag. I keep the flow turned down to about 30GPH. It has only been a few weeks since I set this up so I am still waiting for the anaerobic bacteria to colonize.


----------



## partsrep (Mar 14, 2005)

It seems to be working to a point. I use an API test kit to check my parameters weekly. Previously, my nitrates would spike well over 80 on a weekly basis. I'm about a month in and now they seem to stay around 40. I do weekly 30-50% PWC to help lower them. My target is a steady 20 before my PWC.

Just last week I added an Eheim 2215 loaded with 2.5 liters of Seachem Matrix and I run that with the return valve closed halfway as Matrix will inhabit aerobic as well as anaerobic bacteria. Once this populates with anaerobic bacteria all should be well.

I have 2 heavily populated tanks and have plenty of filtration on both.

On my 75G Malawi tank I actually added 2 liters of Seachem Matrix in an Eheim 2215 and it has been holding nitrates steady at 20-30. There's more water per fish in this tank so I assume that's why I'm having a better result so far.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Out of curiosity - what happens to the Nitrate with this product? Does it absorb it and eventually need to be replaced? Does it convert it into something else?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

nodima said:


> Out of curiosity - what happens to the Nitrate with this product? Does it absorb it and eventually need to be replaced? Does it convert it into something else?


From Seachem's website:

de*nitrate™ is an economical, natural, porous material with a pore distribution and geometry that promotes both aerobic nitrification within the first few millimeters of depth and anaerobic denitrification at the core. The material has a high surface area and supports a high density of bacteria. Although de*nitrate™ has capacity to trap nitrate, this, as with other nitrate retaining materials, such as certain zeolites and synthetic resins, is quite limited and the primary mechanism of nitrate removal is anaerobic.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I am doing something similar on my 75 gallon Mbuna tank. I bought a 2 foot long plastic window box planter and ordered an Azoo 48 gph power head and some bulkhead fittings which should be here this week. I will set the planter on top of the tank, fill it with lava rock and Photos clippings and run water through it like an overhead sump. Hopefully anaerobic bacteria will colonize the lava rock and the Pothos will also feed on the nitrates. If nothing else I should have a nice plant on top of my tank in a few months.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Old Newbie said:


> nodima said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity - what happens to the Nitrate with this product? Does it absorb it and eventually need to be replaced? Does it convert it into something else?
> ...


Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have been experimenting with a denitrator for well over a year now
results are not conclusive
did not see very much results in my 125 gallon malawi tank, but see better results in my 45 gallon grow out tank which is heavily stocked
my conclusion is that I did not have enough media for my 125 gallon tank, but in my 45 gallon tank with 2 Phosban reactors filled with Seachem denitrate the results are more positive
i would probably need at least 3 reactors each filled to the max with denitrate to have a really good result in my 125 gallon tank
my pump is a 45 gallon per hour and is much less than that because its over a foot below the reactors and runs 2 of them concurrently
i may hook up a third for the heck of it to see how much difference it makes
the one downside is that the media gets gunged up and the flow rate declines, so rinsing them out has to be done periodically


----------

